# mac? warum und weshalb?



## sparky (26. August 2002)

ich bin grad dabei umzusiedeln und neu anzufangen...
auch mit computern...
werde was mit grafik deisgn machen und alle reden von mac.

nur ich frage mich schon seit langem:... WARUM? warum wird einem bei (grafik)design zu mac geraten? was is da besser? was is da anders?
kann mir da wer helfen???

danke!


----------



## dfd1 (27. August 2002)

Irgendwie kommt mir dieses Thema bekannt vor... Hatten wir das nicht schon mal...


----------



## Kosh (27. August 2002)

Ich kann das auch nicht ganz verstehen, die Handhabung ist auch nicht viel einfacher als beim PC und schneller sind die Mac's auch nicht. Aber ich finds gut das das mal jemand anspricht, das würd mich nämlich auch mal dringend interessieren.


----------



## sparky (27. August 2002)

*kann schon sein...*

jaja, kann ja sein, dass wir das hatten... habs aber nimmer gefunden und ich brauch das einfach dringend! weil ich mich darum kümmern muss einen zu kaufen oder nicht und mir so nerven und vielleicht geld spare!
aber ich blick da sowieso nicht durch warum dass jetzt wirklich so für designn empfohlen wird?!


----------



## Christoph (27. August 2002)

ich sag euch nur eins. Der Mac (egal welches OS) ist einfach ein Kinderspielzeug. nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das ewige Gerede wie "Der Mac hat ein besseres Farbmanagement" oder "Der Mac läuft stabiler" Alles bullshit meiner meinung nach. Ich arbeite in Designstudio und Typographie auf einen Mac und ich kann euch nur sagen kauft euch um das Geld einen verdammt guten PC mit WinXP Prof und erreich ein höheres Niveau.

Es ist aber wahr das díe meisten "Grafiker" ^^  Mac´s benutzen, vielleicht das sie in´s Cliché passen oder weil sie immer damit gearbeitet haben kA.

Fazit: Um das Geld was ein leistungsfähiger Mac kostet bekommt man einen verdammt geilen High-End PC und keinen *bunten Kinder-Mac*

*g*


----------



## sparky (27. August 2002)

*hmm..*

das denk ich mir doch die ganze zeit! es geht mir ja nicht um bunt oder was
aber manche sagen der läuft stabiler und stürtzt nit sooft ab
aber mein winxp is auch noch nie abgestürtzt...

ich hab seit ich kind bin pcs und weiß eben nit wie ich mich nun entscheiden soll
weil wird daheim (an dem pc wo ich grad sitz) einfach einen urgeilen pc haben und wofür einen mac kaufen?!
aber die problematik hab ich ja schon erwähnt

das nächste wär ja das problem mit laptop oder nicht
wobei mir ein "standgerät" ja immer lieber war und wäre.#

aber die frage bleibt
WARUM GEISTERT IN DEN KÖPFEN DER DEISGNER UND PRINTER UND GRAFIKER IMMER DER MAC? ALS OB DAMIT PROFESSIONALITÄT ODER TALENT HERAUFBESCHWOREN WIRD...


----------



## Kosh (27. August 2002)

Ich hab einen Bekannten, der ist Grafiker von Beruf und er sagt, 

Zitat: 
"Auf dem Mac laufen Programme wie Photoshop oder QuarkXPress stabiler und besser als auf dem PC". 

Ich kann diese Meinung zwar nicht teilen aber die meisten Grafiker sagen sowas.


----------



## BigJuri (27. August 2002)

Also ich habe neulich durch Zufall mit einer Angestellten einer PR-Agentur gesprochen und sie arbeitet auch schon seit 1989 mit einem Mac. Sie hat mir die ganze Zeit damit die Ohren zugelabert das das Arbeiten mit dem Mac so einfach ist, weil man die meisten Features, die man bei Win erst "mühsam" installieren oder konfigurieren muss beim Mac schon dabei sind und nur mehr aktiviert werden müssen.
Aber ich finde das gerade da der Schwachpunkt des Geräts liegt (abgesehen vom besch*****en Design). Ich erwarte von einem Computer 100% Anpassungsfähigkeit an meine Anforderungen und ein Mac lässt sich ja sowohl Hard- als auch Software-mäßig nicht so modifizieren wie ein PC. Und genau deshalb werde ich immer PCs einem Mac vorziehen.
Over and out! 

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## sparky (27. August 2002)

*hm?*

jaaa
stabiler is ein gutes argument
hmm
aber ich möchte dann bei einem kaufnichts bereuen
weil ich den ja dan länger hab
und die bei der schule (wo ich nicht genommen wurde, weil zu jung) hat mir auch zu mac geraten. deshalb will ich fehlkauf (naja, is ja nit so schlimm) verhindern!
und ich weiß no imma nit was tun...
aarghh


----------



## Christoph (27. August 2002)

ich würde dir vorerst zu einem PC raten und vielleicht später (wenn du Geld hast) einen MAC


----------



## goela (27. August 2002)

Welches Auto ist besser? BMW oder Mercedes?
Welches Betriebssystem ist besser? Linux oder Windows?

Der MAC war eben zu den Anfangszeiten gegenüber den PC in Sachen Grafik- und Layoutbearbeitung eindeutig besser! Auch wurde er was die Software in dieser Branche angeht besser unterstützt!
Auch war früher der AMIGA mit Videoschnitt und Videobearbeitung gegenüber dem PC weit vorraus! Heute ist dies nicht mehr so!

Da die gängigen Programme wie Photoshop etc. heute auch auf dem PC erhältlich sind, glaube ich dass die Frage PC oder Mac eher vom Geldbeutel her entscheiden solltest!


----------



## Christoph (27. August 2002)

> Welches Auto ist besser? BMW oder Mercedes?
> Welches Betriebssystem ist besser? Linux oder Windows?


´

???? is das dein ernst? *g*

1.) BMW
2.) LINUX


----------



## goela (27. August 2002)

Nein!!!


----------



## eViLaSh (27. August 2002)

ich würde sagen nicht mal die geldfrage spielt eine rolle, die neuen mac´s sind den neuen PC´s stark unterlegen, kosten aber mehr...eigentlich schwachsinn oder ? 

also rate ich dir, kauf dir nen PC !!! ;-)


----------



## Kosh (27. August 2002)

Find ich auch, wenn man Preis/Leistung vergleicht ist man mit dem PC besser dran.


----------



## raphaelk (27. August 2002)

*unterschied*

klingt jetzt blöd aber ich hab jetzt echt kene ahnung. was ist der unterschied zwischen mac und pc? also ich mein jetzt ist ein mac anders gebaut als ein pc oder wie? auch für mac gibt es doch auch verschiedene betriebssysteme, oder?


danke


----------



## BigJuri (27. August 2002)

@raphaelk: Es gibt schon starke Unterschiede bei der System-Architektur zwischen PC und Mac. Der wohl auffälligste ist das der Mac einen anderen Prozessor verwendet, was auch dazu beiträgt das man das Ding nicht so gut aufrüsten kann weil eben nur diese bestimmten CPUs verwendet werden können. Es gibt noch genügend andere Unterschieder aber da ich nicht wirklich der Mac-Checker bin kann ich diese nicht aufzählen.

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## eViLaSh (28. August 2002)

so ist es, der mac verwendet nicht das x86 verfahren, sondern ein anderes (was ich auch ned weiss  )

deswegen hat er auch ein anderes OS und wie schon BigJuri sagte, müssen die ganzen karten, oder peripherie-geräte dafür konzepiert werden.

eigentlich wäre die architektur der motorola cpu´s, der des x86er´s überlegen.

da aber intel, ibm und microsoft so sehr zusammengearbeitet haben, konnte sich das PC - system vom markt abheben. 

mittlerweilen ist der PC auch dem mac weit überlegen, da die entwicklung des mac´s nicht gerade schnell von statten geht, als die des PC´s
(wo es alle monate neue prozessoren gibts usw.)


----------



## paraphan (28. August 2002)

meiner meinung nach ist das hauptargument für einen mac einfach style. die teile sehen einfach viel geiler aus als ein 08/15 beiger pc.
von den programmen her braucht man keinen mac zu kaufen, weil es für den pc genau die gleichen programme auch gibt (ausser finalcut pro, aber stattdessen gibt's halt premiere).
wegen grafikern und macs noch: das dürfte mittlerweile einfach gruppenzwang sein 
arbeite auch in der branche und habe mir auch schon überlegt, einen mac anzuschaffen und werd's in nächster zeit wahrscheinlich auch tun. wieso? weil einfach jeder kollege einen hat und ich den ganzen tag damit arbeite. als grafiker kauft man sich halt keinen pc sondern einen mac 
ist halt einfach so...


----------



## paraphan (28. August 2002)

und bezüglich farbmanagment, das am mac besser sein soll:
darüber kann ich nur lachen - arbeite hauptsächlich mit flash und photoshop - wenn man auf nem mac in photoshop eine farbe verwendet und GENAU DENSELBEN hex-wert dann in flash einstellt hat man eine andere farbe 
beim pc - no problem, gleiche farbe.


----------



## Carndret (28. August 2002)

Als ich vor kurzem in einer Werbeagentur war, haben sie gesagt, dass sie nur MACs nehmen, weil sie bei den riesigen Rechenvorgängen stabiler sind (besonders Betriebssystem).


----------



## Kosh (28. August 2002)

Ich finde das man eigentlich eine Umfrage über das Thema machen könnte, das würde sicherlich viele interessieren.


----------



## paraphan (28. August 2002)

@carndret: denk mal das xp genauso stabil ist wie os x.
grosse rechenenvorgängen brauchst du eh bloss bei 3d-renderings und videoschnitt - und richtig gute 3d programme gibt's die meisten erst seit kurzem oder gar nicht auf dem mac. bei videoschnitt haben macs aber glaub ich noch einen kleinen vorsprung gegenüber dem pc (siehe zb. final cut pro, das speziell auf die apple-prozessor-architektur zugeschnitten ist).

@kosh: umfrage ist ne tolle idee. was wird denn gefragt?


----------



## Christoph (28. August 2002)

> als grafiker kauft man sich halt keinen pc sondern einen mac



@paraphan
Wenn ich morgen von der Brücke springe, springst du mit?


----------



## paraphan (28. August 2002)

@hochi:  wenn ich dafür einen mac kriege.

bis jetzt hab ich ja immer noch meinen pc. ich meinte einfach nur, das in der grafikbranche halt (fast) jeder einen mac hat und du komisch angeschaut wirst, wenn du mit nem pc arbeitest. und wehe es gibt nur ein kleines problem beim datenaustausch, dann ist sofort dein pc schuld und sowieso hörst du den ganzen tag, dass macs besser sind.


----------



## eViLaSh (28. August 2002)

also ich hör immer nur das gegenteil...

ich lerne mediendesigner, und bei uns in der berufsschule haben wir auch den mac. 

JEDER bis auf 1-2 ausnahmen kommen damit nicht zurecht und finden ihn zum k**** :> 

er ist einfach veraltet meiner meinung nach...außerdem lässt die benutzerfreundlichkeit meines erachtens nach zu wünschen übrig...
(zumindest wenn man an ein PC-system gewöhnt ist...)


----------



## Spacemonkey (28. August 2002)

Mittlerweile weiß ich nicht mehr wo die Vorteile des MAC liegen, früher fand ich beim MAC das Netzwerk besser als beim PC.
In jedem MAC steckte eine Netzwerkkarte, das heißt Kabel rein fertig.
Außerdem waren sie, glaube ich zumindest, mit SCSI ausgestattet.


----------



## sparky (28. August 2002)

*hmmm...*

hmmm...?!
dann alles nach dem motto... WENN ALLE, DANN ICH AUCH?!
oh mann
das is ja alles voll krank
ganz nach
OH! DU HAST JETZT EINEN PC DU IDIOT, DA WIRST DU NIE PROFESSIONELLE GRAFIKERIN HÖHÖ

und im endeffekt is das ja voll ein einbilden und hirngespinst von design- und grafikleuten. grossartig. ich mein, von wegen stabilotät (habs ja eh schon mal erwähnt) meiner is top.
WENN DU DAZUGEHÖREN WILLST DANN KAUF DIR DIESEN MEGA BUNTEN UND STYLISCHEN MAC. yeah

na toll...
tolle aussichten
ohne mich


----------



## wowbi (1. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von goela _
> *
> Auch war früher der AMIGA mit Videoschnitt und Videobearbeitung gegenüber dem PC weit vorraus! Heute ist dies nicht mehr so!  *



-> es gibt seit neustem in den USA wieder einen Amiga! und die europ. Markteinführung ist für 2003 geplant .. das nur nebenbei


----------



## sheelus (30. August 2003)

*Die Entscheidung Mac oder PC ist ziemlich klar zu faellen.*

Hi there

Ich bin hier nur zu Besuch und eher durch Zufall auf Eure Diskussion gestossen.

An den Aeusserungen wird gut deutlich, dass sich hier wohl in erster
Linie PC-User zusammengefunden haben. Und einige unter Euch beschleicht
wohl das Gefuehl, mit einem PC nur als minderwertiger User, insbesondere
im Gestaltungsbereich angesehen zu werden. 
Die Mac-User sind schon ein arrogantes Pack ;-)

Um ein wenig Sachlichkeit ins Gespraech zu bringen, hab ich mal
eine Statistik herausgesucht. Ist allerdings von 2002:
"Macs auf Dauer günstiger als Windows-PCs"
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jes-13.06.02-001/

Ich kann dies nur bestaetigen.
Sorry, aber aus leidvoller eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, fuer den Mac gilt 
halt "plug and play" und fuer den PC "plug and pray".
Der PC ist eher etwas fuer Bastler, die lieber unter dem Wagen liegen.
Der Mac-User faehrt lieber. Dies drueckt sich in der Regel auch in der
Gestaltungskompetenz aus. Waehrend der PC-User an den Filtern schraubt
und vom PC erwartet, die Gestaltung zu erhalten, gestaltet der Mac-User
und setzt dies mit dem Mac um.
Klingt arrogant, ist aber nicht so gemeint.

Von einem, der wirklich in der Lage ist, in hoher Kompetenz zu Gestalten,
ist der Anblick einer PC-Hardware und erst recht der eines PC-Betriebssystem
eine Beleidigung seiner Intelligenz (klingt in der Arroganz noch gesteigerter,
soll aber nur der Analyse dienen). Ein Mac hingegen befriedigt nicht nur den 
Besitzerstolz, sondern ist wie ein gutes Essen oder eine gute Einrichtung
eine Bereicherung der Lebensqualitaet. Wer dieses Beduerfnis nicht verspuert,
hat auch nicht das Beduerfnis, gute Gestaltung zu erbringen und in der Regel
auch nicht die Faehigkeit dazu. 
Sollte die Anschaffung eines Macs m Geld scheitert hilft der Link oben.
Denn eine Kalkulation fuer einen Kauf eines Computers endet nicht mit
dem Tag des Kaufes. Wer einen Computer kauft, um mit ihm professionell
zu arbeiten, hat keine Zeit zum basteln (mal davon abgesehen, das der Mac
nach einigen Tagessaetzten bezahlt ist).

Wer ohnehin gerne bastelt, sollte sich nicht um die vermeintliche Arroganz
scheren, sondern sich einen PC kaufen, da er damit mehr zum basteln hat
und auch alle seine Mitstreiter einen PC haben.

Das wesentliche Problem ist wohl, dass jeder gerne in der Riege der Gestalter
taetig seien will und sich oftmals in Ermangelung einer tatsaechlichen Gestalter-
kompetenz im Vergleich mit anderen Nichtgestaltern noch als den Einaeugigen
unter den Blinden empfindet. Aber selbst der Mac macht einen nicht zum 
Gestalter. Es ist halt eine Talentfrage. 

Neurologen unterscheiden zwischen Bild- und Sprachkompetenz. Und es
ist aeusserst selten, dass jemand beide Kompetenzen hat. Weshalb die
Mac-User in der Regel nur sehr maessige oder gar inkompetente 
Programmierer sind.

Wem der Anblick einer PC- Hard- oder Software aber nichts ausmacht und sich
somit in seinem Anspruch als nicht Bildkompetenz-gestaeuert outet, entpuppt
sich oft als guter Programmierer bzw. kann dort seinen Hang zum Basteln 
geltend machen.

Wer dennoch davon traeumt, ein Gestalter zu sein, sollte an Design-Hochschulen
Aufnahmepruefungen machen und um so genannte "Mediengestalter"-Ausbildungen
einen grossen Bogen machen.
Wer die Aufnahmepruefung an einer Design-Hochschule besteht, kann in der Regel
davon ausgehen eine Gestalterkompetenz zu haben.
Wer zu einer "Mediengestalter"-Ausbildung geht, macht sich in der Regel nur
selber etwas vor bzw. ihm wird etwas vorgemacht, wenn man tatsaechlich
Gestalter werden will.


Ansonsten:
- Das Tempo des Mac G5 (Doppelprozessor), soll ja ungeschlagen sein.

- Das Interface des Macs hat sich zwar durch das verspielte
  Aqua-Design aus Sicht eines Interfacedesigners arg verschlechtert,
  im Vergleich  zum Windows-Interface (egal welche Version), bleibt
  es aber nach wie vor unschlagbar. Auch wenn die lieb gewonnenen
  Gewohnheiten beim PC-User etwas anderes vorgaukeln. Fuer Trabis gibt 
  es auch Liebhaber, aber selbst der Trabi wird nicht ueber "Start" ausgeschaltet.
  Auch hierzu ein Link, die hall of shame des Interfacedesign fuer Mac und PC.
  Wobei der PC der "Sieger" mit der laengsten Liste an Interfacefehlern ist:
http://digilander.libero.it/chiediloapippo/Engineering/iarchitect/shame.htm

  Wenige Beispiele als PDF unter:
http://www.cvc.uab.es/shared/teach/...i/apunts/Interface Hall of Shame Messages.pdf

- Beim Design behauptet man zwar, dies sei Geschacksache. Aber ueber
  guten Geschmack lies sich noch nie streiten. Nicht ohne Grund sind es
  die Macs, die stets die Designpreise fuer gutes Produktdesign gewinnen.
	Und gutes Produktdesign heisst "gut in Form und Funktion".

- Geschmack drueckt sich auch im Anspruch an sich selber aus.
  Da man sich taeglich mindestens 10 Stunden den Rechner anschauen muss,
  ist es schon wohltuender einen Mac anzuschauen.

- Die letzten Viren-Atacken haben es mal wieder gezeigt.
  Selber schuld, wenn man dann weiterhin beim Betriebssystem mit
  den tausend Loechern bleibt.


Nichts fuer ungut.


cheers
sheelus


----------



## tool (2. September 2003)

*Re: Die Entscheidung Mac oder PC ist ziemlich klar zu faellen.*



> _Original geschrieben von sheelus _
> *...Geschmack drueckt sich auch im Anspruch an sich selber aus.
> Da man sich taeglich mindestens 10 Stunden den Rechner anschauen muss,
> ist es schon wohltuender einen Mac anzuschauen...*



Ich habe nur diesen Teil des extrem gut geschriebenen Textes zitiert, der mir aus der Seele spricht, da dieser mir am Naehsten geht.

Ich bin fest davon ueberzeugt, dass ich nicht so eine Arbeitsleistung bringen koennte, wenn nicht dieser aeusserst schoen anzusehende G4 mit seinem ebefalls schoenen und komfortablen Betriebsystem neben mir stehen wuerde.


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. September 2003)

Die Diskussion ist ein wenig idealistisch.

Sprecht mal direkt die Vor- und Nachteile an:
- Bis OS 9.x konnte man kotzen, wenn man gleichzeitig drucken und weiterarbeiten wollte ... ab OS X ist das schon super, das ist aber auch Unix-Based - also echtes Multitasking.
- Die Programmauswahl beim Mac ist, vor allem im Free- und Sharewarebereich nicht so groß wie bei *nix und sogar bei Windows Systemen.
- Die Bedienung eines Macs ist "kinderleicht", Treiber und Anwendungen sind zum großen Teil Modular (in den Systemerweiterungsordner packen/oder löschen und neustart - fertig)
- Auf einem echten Mac hat man nur eine Maustaste (fragt mal eine echten Mac-Fan was er von einer zweiten oder gar mehreren Maustasten hält)
- Ein Mac stürzt nie, oder selten ab: Das ist eine Legende - besonders USB ist anfällig für Abstürze. Okay, manchmal wiederholt der Mac intern bestimmte Abfragen, wodurch er zu hängen scheint. Nach 10 - 30 Minuten läuft es weiter ... uahh.. toll
- Applescript ist im Gegensatz zum WSH (windows) ausgereift und es gibt sehr sehr viele Erweiterungen.
- Der Apple Server (z. B. http://www.apple.com/server/macosx/) hatte anfänglich ziemlich viele Kinderkrankheiten (das sagt man sonst nur von Windows Software).


Alles in allem bevorzuge ich Betriebssystem nach bestimmten Kriterien:
- Wenn ich zocken möchte -> Windows / DOS
- Wenn netzwerkarbeiten von nöten sind -> Debian Linux
- Wenn ich mit Photoshop & Co. arbeite -> Mac OS X

Letztenendes ist entscheidend:
a) persönlicher Geschmack
b) Wozu benötigt man das System
c) wieviel Geld hat man über  

Abschließend möchte ich noch dazu ausdrücklich sagen, das jede(r) der/die ein System in den Himmel lobt und alle anderen in den Dreck zieht, eh eine klatsche hat


----------



## tool (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *...Abschließend möchte ich noch dazu ausdrücklich sagen, das jede(r) der/die ein System in den Himmel lobt und alle anderen in den Dreck zieht, eh eine klatsche hat   *



Mmh, ich fuer meinen Teil, kann nur fuer mich bzw. meine Arbeit am Rechner sprechen, und fuer diese eignet sich das Mac OS am Besten.
Sicher, wenn ich zocken wuerde, dann wuerde neben mir auch ein PC mit Windows stehen, oh, tut er ja.


----------



## droni (11. Oktober 2003)

hmmm
also ich selber bin PC/Windows2k User und mit meinem System sehr zufrieden.
Ich arbeite auch sehr viel (aber nur im privaten) mit Photoshop & Co. und habe eigendlich auch keine Abstürze. Im Gegenteil.

Meine Freundin hat einen Mac. Ist zwar schon ein älteres Modell (G3 MacOS 9.2) aber das macht ja nix.

Da ich mich eher mit dem PC auskenne als mit dem Mac weiß ich nicht wieso, aber ihr Mac stürzt regelmäßig ab. Sie hat jetzt nach 3 Jahren oder so (zugegeben mein Windows hat noch nie so lange durchgehalten, was aber wohl eher an meinen Basteleien liegen könnte) mal das OS neu aufgespielt. Nach dem ersten Start hing die Karre schon wieder. Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht ob es vielleicht ein Hardware Problem ist.

Ich bin jetzt auf jedenfall mit einer offenen Einstellung an den Mac meiner Freundin rangegangen und habe ein bischen damit mit gearbeitet.
Mein PC läuft zwar schneller als ihr Mac, aber es ist ja auch nen älteres Modell. Kann ich also nicht drüber kritisieren. Aber ich habe auch die Probleme mit der einen Maustaste, das OS ist natürlich auch anders und ich hatte nur Probleme Probleme Probleme.
Aber das ist MEIN Problem und nicht die des Macs.
Es ist glaube ich mehr eine Sache der Gewohnheit und Einstellung.

Ich bin Windows und PC gewohnt, also komme ich damit besser klar. Sie ist ihren Mac gewohnt und kommt damit besser klar.
Von der Leistung her (mal vom neuen Mac aus gesehen) finde ich gibt es keine Unterschiede. (Meine pers. Meinung)

@sheelus
Deine Einstellung kann ich nicht ganz teilen. Du sagst zwar es wäre nicht arrogant gemeint, aber...naja...ich weiß nicht.

Mein PC steht im Schreibtisch...sehe ich kaum. Und mein Flat-Screen ist auch nett anzusehen. VIEEEL anders ist der vo Mac auch nicht.
Und die Möglichkeit den PC ggfs. aufzurüsten/umzubauen empfinde ich gerade als Vorteil. Ich werde es nicht wagen den Mac meiner Freundin aufzuschrauben, aber wenn ich nur mal so als Beispiel zu wenig Festplattenspeicher habe, gehe ich zu meinem PC-Dealer um die Ecke, kaufe mir eine weitere HDD und baue die "mal eben" ein. Keine Ahnung ob das beim Mac auch so einfach ist. Und man MUSS ja nicht basteln. Man kann den auch kaufen und nur nutzen.

Du hast den vergleich gemacht von wegen der PC-User liegt lieber unter dem Auto und schraubt und der Mac-User fährt lieber....Da musste ich irgendwie an einen Bürohengst-Theoretiker im Ruhestand der nicht mal weiß wie ein Hammer aussieht denken. Halt so ein Opa mit Hut der sich nur den Mercedes deswegen kauft weil man angeblich darin mehr komfort hat und hinterher mit Handschuhen an der Zapfsäule steht. Sobald auch nur das geringste dran ist, fährt man dann in die Werkstatt.

Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal das ein großteil der PC-User nur weiß, wie man das dingen anschaltet und nutzt. Ich denke mal Service-Hotliner und IT-Verkäufer können mir da nur zustimmen.

Will damit einfach nur sagen, das es mir so vorkommt, als bist du dir einfach nur zu "fein" einen PC zu nutzen oder vielleicht auch einfach nur mehr selbstbestätigung brauchst und schwebst daher in der Illusion, das der Mac der Mercedes und den Computern ist. Ich kenne dich nicht und weiß es natürlich nicht. Und es sollte auch nicht beleidigend sein oder so....es war nur so das erste woran ich denken mußte als ich deinen Artikel gelesen habe.
Ich finde der Mac ist nur in einer Hinsicht was besonderes: Es hat ihn nicht jeder und es kann ihn sich auch nicht jeder leisten.

Bitte ankreuzen:

[ ] Ich will einen Leistungsstarken Computer, habe nicht viel Geld und finde einen PC gut

[ ] Ich will einen Leistungsstarken Computer, habe das nötige Geld dafür und finde Mac gut und will mich etwas von der Allgemeinheit abheben.


Das ist meine pers. Meinung.
so denn
MfG
droni


----------



## gronefoto (2. März 2004)

*mac-PC*

Ich hab beide, Fotos bearbeite ich mit dem Mac, auch meine Mails lese ich mit dem Mac. Videos aus em Internet schaue ich mit dem PCan, auch das telebanking funktioniert mit dem PC besser.
Was mir am Mac absolut gefällt ist die Tastatur, die greift sich einfach geil an. Die umstellung war gar nicht so arg, statt der zweiten Maustaste muß man halt zusätzlich die ctrl Tate drücken, bzw. bei OS X  die zweite Taste und auch das mausrad.
Das mit dem Netzwerk ist ab OS X auch kein Problem mehr, Unix und Samba machen das.
was mir am PC besser gefällt ist die Programvielfalt, die Shareware.
Die Cd Lade ist per Tatatur zu öffnen, ein Program schließt man einfach in dem man es in den Mistkübel zieht.
Selbst bei Word ist der Mac besser, er bietet eine ander Formatierungspallette als der PC an, viel einfacher.
Bei einem Mac kommt sicherlich nicht so schnell wer auf die Idee eine Grafikkarte oder eine Soundkarte zu tauschen.
Wie viele alten PC, sagen wir so um 1995 sind noch im Einsatz ?
Mac´s aus dieser Zeit sind heute noch funktionsfähig.
Ich hab Linux auch schon probiert, in einem Forum brauchst da als newbee gar nichts fragen, die Antwort weist schon selber, bei Mac Foren wirs nicht so verarscht.
Ich werde meinen Pc sicherlich nicht aufgeben, einige Dinge laufen auf einer Dose einfach besser, nur der PC wandert immer mehr in den Hintergrund.
Die Umstellung von PC auf Mac ist sicherlich leicher als umgekehrt.
Das sind übrigens alles eigenerfahrungen und eigenmeinungen, jeder soll mit dem Arbeiten wobei er ich leichter tut.


----------



## gronefoto (2. März 2004)

*Nachschlag*

Hab ich doch glat vergessen:
Die kosten, ein Mac, sagen wir ein einsteiger Gerät, ein eMac, kostet so ca 900€.
Gut klingt viel, aber da ist alles dabei, das Betriebssystem, Apple work (Office ähnlich) itunes, ein Musikarcivprogramm mit eigener brennunktion, imovie, ein Videobearbeitungsprogramm! , einfach aber für den Hausgebrauch genügt es. Die Brennersoftware ist selbstverständlich.
Du packst den Mac aus der Kiste aus steckst die Maus und die Tastatur an, schaltest ihn ein. Er verlangrt nach der bigepackten CD istalliert so ca ein halbe Stunde und die Kiste läuft inkl Internet.
Für den Hausgebrauch fehlt nur mehr ein Drucker und du hast einen funktionierenden Computer.
Übrigens ohne Registrierung.


----------



## ralfgoeke (14. März 2004)

Hi!

Das tolle an solchen Diskussionen ist doch, man kommt nie zu einem Ergebnis, weil beide Parteien kein gutes Haar am anderen System lassen...  

Ich arbeite seit 3 Jahren mit nem Mac, muss aber auch Jobbedingt häufig an den PC. Und was soll ich sagen, ich kann beiden Systemen durchaus positives abgewinnen. Beim PC freue ich mich wenn ich ihn ausschalten kann, beim Mac freue ich mich wenn ich ihn anschalte!  

Naja, wichtig ist für mich nicht die Tatsache ob jetzt Win oder Mac draufsteht, mich interressiert wie ich damit arbeiten kann. Fakt ist nunmal das OSX zu 100% auf einem UNIX Kern läuft. Das ohne Zweifel gut gelungene GUI von OSX ist ja nur die Spitze des Eisberges. Die wahre Power steckt in der UNIX Konsole. 
Dazu kommt die Software-Frage. Es gibt massig kostenlose Programme, die aus der UNIX / LINUX Welt für OSX kompiliert werden. Da lasse ich den Vorwurf fehlender Software nicht gelten.

Zusätzlich ist man mit einem MAC stolzer Besitzer von Safari. Meiner Meinung nach der beste Browser ever.

Und jetzt steinigt mich bitte nicht, alles geschriebene basiert auf meiner eigenen Erfahrung und soll in keinster Weise eine Beratung sein. Das muss schon jeder selber wissen...

Gruss, Ralf


----------



## KingChimera (14. März 2004)

*Nette Frage*

Arbeite in der Arbeit mit nem G4 mit Mac OS 9.2, zu Hause steht Linux und ein Win2k Rechner... Alle 3 OS´s haben ihre Vor- bzw. Nachteile.
Der G4 bzw. OS 9 waren noch richtig e, aber wir haben zur Zeit einen G5 mit OS X im Testlauf, und dieses Ding bügelt einfach alles.
Wir haben in der Arbeit für Retousche und Layout nur G4 in Benutzung (immerhin gut 70 Stück), da die meisten Layouter QXP verwenden und dies für den Mac konzipiert wurde. Photoshop ist eigentlich egal, also da macht der Unterschied zwischen nem Mac und nem PC wirklich nichts aus.
Farbmanagement geht sowieso nicht von den PhotoShop und Flash-Farbwerten aus, wir haben extra 3 Leute die sich nur mit Farbmanagement beschäftigen, wir haben für jeden Kunden andere Farbkurven und die Monitore werden alle 4 Wochen (spätestens) neu ausgerichtet.
Das kann man auch auf nem PC machen, daher sehe ich da auch keine großen Vorteile, nur das der Mac auf die Dauer evtl. ein wenig Farbverbindlicher ist (bei richtiger Software versteht sich).
Nur ich habe vorhin was von wegen "kauf die lieber nen gescheiten PC mit Win XP" gelesen, wenn ich sowas sehe nehme ich den Beitrag sowieso nicht für voll. Wer auf einem Arbeitsrechner freiwillig und besten Gewissens Win XP einsetzt gehört einfach nicht für voll genommen.
Solche Leute sind die die immer das neueste Win haben weils einfach besser sein soll (angeblich, laut microsoft.com)...
WinXP gehört in den Kindergarten, und von Longhorn sollte man sowieso Abstand nehmen da ich nicht verstehe das die beste neue Änderung eine neue Analog-Uhr ist... 

Servus, greetz KingChimera


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. März 2004)

Ich habe bisher in dem Thread nicht viele objektive Meinungen gelesen. Rund 90 Prozent der Aussagen bestehen aus Vorurteilen und Unwissen. Stellen wir doch mal fest, das es grundlegende Unterschiede in der Hardware gibt: Vor- und Nachteile.

Viele setzen beim PC M$ Windows als Betriebssystem voraus, das ist nicht korrekt. Auch hier kann man ein *nix System haben. Wenn wir jetzt davon ausgehen das Linux/Unix »sowieso besser ist« als Windows, könnten wir nur noch die unterschiedliche Hardware anprangern.

Das gilt aber nur ab OS X. Denn OS 9 ist offiziell »a pain in the ass« - für viele Programmierer, seit OS X entwickelt kaum noch jemand für OS 9, es ist einfach zu Umständlich und kostet mehr Aufwand.

Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem  »Look & Feel« zwischen OS X und Windows XP? Skinner und Themer schaffen für beide Betriebssystem ein schöneres Aussehen - je nach Geschmack und Wahl - die Standard-Designs von M$ und Apple($$) sind nicht sonderlich hässlich oder überragend.

In Punkto Stabilität nehmen sich beide Systeme nicht wirklich viel. Wer Windows XP als »Kindergarten Betriebssystem« sieht, der scheint nicht viel Erfahrung damit zu haben und wegen der Vorurteile auch gar nicht mehr Erfahrung damit machen zu wollen. Es ist ein Fakt, das Windows XP sehr stabil ist - im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern.

Ich gehe hierbei von einem nicht übermäßig vollgeknalltes System aus. Die meisten Probleme mit Windows sind hausgemacht - sprich: Der User baut Mist (jahrelange Service-Erfahrung).

Man kann ebenso ein Linux oder OS (9/10) vollknallen und absolut instabil machen.

Besser/Schlechter ist irrelevant.


----------



## KingChimera (14. März 2004)

Das Problem ist das ich mit XP zu viel Erfahrung habe, nicht zu wenig.
Wenn ich die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte wäre ich viel früher von XP weg (ich rede jetzt von Praktikas, nicht Privat). Bei mir Privat gibts Win2k Pro, das läuft viel stabiler als XP.
XP ist meines erachtens nach einfach nur Geldmacherei, denn was hat sich denn bei XP grundlegend gegenüber 2k geändert Ok, es gibt jetzt ne Zwangsregistrierung (die bei einfachem drüber installieren auch schon versagt), die Systemsteuerung ist neu aufgebaut (und damit total fürn ) und von der Last für den CPU brauchen wir nicht reden.
Für Office-Anwendungen mag XP ausreichend sein, nur für professionelles arbeiten ist man mit "älteren" Versionen mehr als ausreichend versorgt.

Der Unterschied zwischen OS 9.2 und OS X ist allerdings nicht nur optisch zu sehen, sondern geht wirklich tiefer. Sicherlich ist das Design von OS X auch total verändert worden, nur sieht es hier doch um einiges edler und zurückhaltender aus als bei XP.
Ich habe inzwischen mehr als genug Erfahrung mit XP oder auch OS X "genießen" dürfen, daher denke ich mal kann ich mir es "erlauben" zu sagen XP sei für den Kindergarten gedacht.

Das es immer andere Meinungen gibt ist klar, nur wenn ich lese das Longhorn für eine STANDARD-Installation 4 GB Festplattenspeicher fordert frage ich mich doch wofür.
SuSE Linux 9.0 liefert 2 DVD´s, im ersten Gedanken mehr. Jedoch ist hier ein komplettes Office-Paket dabei, viele viele Programme für Developer sowie Grafiker sind von Anfang an dabei, daher sind hier die 5 GB Installationsspeicher doch etwas mehr berechtigt als bei Windows...

Auf meine Rechner wird in absehbarer Zeit NIE Win XP installiert werden, auch wenn die Hardwarevoraussetzung mehr als gegeben wäre...

Servus, greetz KingChimera


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von KingChimera _
> Bei mir Privat gibts Win2k Pro, das läuft viel stabiler als XP.


Das ist Subjetiv. Ich habe bei Kunden Windows 2000 Systeme erlebt, die hätten jedem Windows 95 zur Ehre gereicht.


> XP ist meines erachtens nach einfach nur Geldmacherei, denn was hat sich denn bei XP grundlegend gegenüber 2k geändert


Lies dir mal ein paar Technische Bulletins druch. Es gibt eine Menge Technische änderungen. Nicht nur negative ... Man denke z. B. an Performance-Steigerung für die Spieler 


> von der Last für den CPU brauchen wir nicht reden.


Ach, als da wären welche Prozesse? Unnötiges kann man abschalten ....


> Für Office-Anwendungen mag XP ausreichend sein, nur für professionelles arbeiten ist man mit "älteren" Versionen mehr als ausreichend versorgt.


Sicher... ich möchte mal mein Photoshop auf NT sehen ... Bzw. ist PS bis zu 15 % schneller auf XP als auf 2000.


> Der Unterschied zwischen OS 9.2 und OS X ist allerdings nicht nur optisch zu sehen, sondern geht wirklich tiefer. Sicherlich ist das Design von OS X auch total verändert worden, nur sieht es hier doch um einiges edler und zurückhaltender aus als bei XP.


Beim Design stimme ich dem EDEL zuu 


> Ich habe inzwischen mehr als genug Erfahrung mit XP oder auch OS X "genießen" dürfen, daher denke ich mal kann ich mir es "erlauben" zu sagen XP sei für den Kindergarten gedacht.


Geniessen ist subjektiv. Ich genieße meine Linux Console auch ! 


> Das es immer andere Meinungen gibt ist klar, nur wenn ich lese das Longhorn für eine STANDARD-Installation 4 GB Festplattenspeicher fordert frage ich mich doch wofür.


Das ist wahrlich ein guter Grund zum wundern!

 Lasset uns auf der CeBIT treffen, ich verteile Styropor-Knüppel und wir hauen alle solange aufeinander ein bis nur noch einer steht und seine Meinung vertritt


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. März 2004)

Nicht dass ich jetzt ein Plädoyer für das eine oder das andere OS ablassen
will. Mich wundert nur, dass in dem Bereich in dem ich sehr aktiv bin (Director)
viele auf dem MAC für die Zielplattform Windows entwickeln.
Man glaubt gar nicht, was diese Leute für Probleme haben und was für absurde
Workarounds die sich einfallen lassen, anstatt einfach auf Windows zu switchen
und dort auch auf den Punkt zu entwickeln.
Mir ist das seit vielen Jahren ein Rätsel.
Wenn jemand als professioneller Grafiker in / für eine(r) Agentur arbeitet, dann
macht der MAC vermutlich (noch) Sinn, weil es einfach jeder in der Branche hat / nutzt.

Aber Webdesign, Multimediaentwicklung und alles andere, was für eine breite
Zielgruppe von Windows-Usern gedacht ist muss doch wirklich nicht zwanghaft
auf Mac entwickelt werden. Selbst im ehemaligen MAC-favorisierenden Bereich
Videoproduktion, Broadcast-Post-Production geht der Trend ganz massiv zu
Windows-Systemen.

Ich sehe den Mac eigentlich nur noch bei Grafik-Design und Audio (Tonstudios)
vorne. Wobei auch diese Bereiche vollständig und identisch von Windows-PCs
bedient werden können.

Letztlich bleibt es für mich eine Frage durchsichtigen Plastiks, mehr nicht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MrBarcode (5. April 2004)

Das Argument, dass man einen Mac kauft aufstellt und dann kaum mehr was darin investieren muss ist auch nicht ganz richtig. Beim Mac kauft man zwar ein komplett ausgestattetes System, bei dem alles funktioniert, aber dann möchte man zB gerne den TV-Out vom G3 iBook benutzen.
Dafür musste man sich den Adapter kaufen, der wieder bare Münze kostet. Will ich in meinem iBook G4 WLan muss ich wieder extra blechen. RAM ist auch nicht so viel drin, und im Appleshop kostet der 512MB Riegel satte 300 Euronen.

Es stimmt, den G4 haben wir einfach aufgestellt und seitdem nie wieder dran rumgefumelt. Das Ding läuft und läuft und läuft 

Aber mit dem iBook G4 bin ich nicht 100% zufrieden. Bluetooth nicht selbstverständlich, Airport nicht selbstverständlich, RAM nur knapp ausreichend und jeder Upgrade kostet ziemlich kräftig Geld.

ABER wenn ich dran denke, was mich mein PC schon gekostet hat läuft mir ein klater Schauer über den Rücken. Neue Soundkarte weil das Onboard Teil zum vergessen ist. Neue Grafikkarte, Neue Festplatte, etc.

Preislich gesehen liegen Ps und Macs auf die Dauer sicher ziemlich gleich auf.

Und zum Betriebssystem: Mit MacOS vor 10 konnte ich mich auch nicht wirklich anfreunden, vor allem was die Netzwerkfähigkeit anlangt. Aber OSX ist von der Bedienung und den Möglichkeiten einfach genial. Kommt man aus der Anwednerecke hat man das doch ziemlich gut designte Interface - kommt man aus der Programmierer/*nix Ecke hat man die Konsole und die BSD Architektur.

Ich benutze auf meinem PC auch WInXP Prof. und auch dieses ist ein gutes Betriebssystem. Den Bluescreen hab ich seit dem Wechsel auf XP nie mehr gesehen. XP hat viele gute Eigenschaften von 2k übernommen und die Benutzerfreundlichkeit noch verbessert.

Auch von der Software her liegen PC und Mac meiner Meinung nach gleich auf. Praktisch jedes Programm, sei es PS, Illustrator, Freehand, Dreamweaver oder was auch immer gibt es für beide Plattformen und es ist wirklich egal worauf man arebitet. Letztlich ist es reine GEschmackssache worauf man heute arbeitet.

Und ich sprech aus Erfahrung, denn ich hab in beiden Lagern schon viel gemacht 

Win95,Win98,WinME,Win2k,WinXP
OS7.1,OS8.5,OS9.1,OSX.3.x

Jedenfalls bin ich mit dem neuen G4 iBook trotz allem absolut zufrieden und mein nächster Desktop wird sicher wieder ein G5. Den alten G3 hab ich damals zugunsten des PC-Towers aufgegeben


----------



## RX Queen (6. April 2004)

Hmm, also ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich letztendlich auch lieber in der PC-Liga spiele. 
Ich arbeite hier bei meinem Praktikum fast ausschließlich mit Mac's und teilweise rauben mir die echt den letzten Nerv. Dass die Dinger angeblich nie abstürzen und stabiler laufen, als PC's, halte ich echt mal für'n Gerücht: Der G4 mit OS 9.1 an dem ich hier fast den ganzen Tag sitze, stürzt ständig (oft auch 5 bis 6 mal hintereinander) ab....Dann haben wir hier noch'n G5 mit dem 10er System rumstehen. Der wird kaum benutzt weil da einfach viel zu viel Schnick-Schnack drum und drin ist...z.B. die neue graphische Oberfläche: Wer die "alte" von den OS 10-Vorgängern gewohnt ist, wird mit dem ganzen neuen bunten, hüpfenden Icons etc. nicht gerade glücklich werden....
Ich schätze, dieses ganze "Graphiker müssen mit Mac arbeiten"-Bla Bla ist nur'n übles Klischee. Wer'n guten PC zu Hause stehen hat, wird ganz bestimmt keinen Mac brauchen....
Öhm ja, soviel erstmal dazu....

Tschööö,
RX


----------



## paraphan (6. April 2004)

Ach Leute, lassen wir dieses Thema doch einfach - bringt ja eh nichts.

Ich habe seit kurzem ein Powerbook und freu mich jeden Tag darüber, dass ich
endlich "geswichted" bin. Einen Wintel-PC werde ich mir nie wieder anschaffen (nach
12 Jahren reichts mir).

Der nächste Computer meiner Freundin wird auch ein Mac sein, obwohl sie bis vor
kurzem noch die totale Mac-Hasserin war. Schlussendlich hat sie mal einen Nachmittag
auf meinem Powerbook gewerkt und war danach total beeindruckt. 

An all die PC-User: Ihr wisst nicht, was ihr verpasst


----------



## rockamon (7. April 2004)

es iss doch im endeffekt so ....
grafiker haben nicht die zeit, die ahnung und die muse auf einem pc zu arbeiten.
strange fehler meldungen die keiner versteht, BIOS-einstellungen, viele hintergründe die man wissen muss. ich kenne sie nicht, und will mich auch nicht damit beschäftigen; ich muss mein geld anders verdienen! da gibts leute, die beschäftigen sich mit so was,....!

früher hat unter OS9 noch mehr unterschied gegeben. einfacherere systemarbeiten hat der artdirector noch selber machen können. da eine systemerweiterung ausschalten, dort die oreferences löschen...

unter OSX iss es bei manchen sachen nimma so einfach. ich weiss nicht, warum ständig mein freehand abstürzt (soviel zur stabilität)

meiner meinung nach gehts nur um das einfache handlich (technisch)
und das liebe ich!

aight


----------



## tool (7. April 2004)

Mein Rechner läuft seit Panther stabiler als je zuvor und ich werde auf dieser Plattform bleiben.
Das einzige was mich ankotzt ist das 6er Quark, aber das passt nicht wirklich zum Thema.


----------



## rockamon (8. April 2004)

hehehehe, das stimmt!
ich weiss aber, was du meinst!


----------



## paleface (8. April 2004)

Also ich arbeite seit fast 3 Jahren in der Schule an einem Mac...
Hatte die Betriebssysteme Os9-10 und Panther vorliegen...
Und meiner meinung hat der Mac vollgende Vorteile die einem im Alltag bemerkbar machen...

Man schliesst alles was man will an seine Tastatur an....
Alles ist schon dabei....also jede Karte...
Man hat diese Wunderschönen Grafiken in seiner Line...
Viele Programme muss man nur ins Verzeichnis ziehen und sie sind Installiert...
Beispiel....Unreal-Demo....einfach Laden ins verzeichnis FERTIG....
Muss man eigentlich nen Mac  Fragmentieren? Ich glaube NEIN!
Seit Pahnter die Taste F11
Zieh was irgendwo rein und es klappt...Beispiel...Ordnern ein anderes Aussehen geben...

Was allerdings nervt....
Der sich Rollende Ball...man kann nix machen wenn der kommt...
Die Hüpfenden Programme die noch was von dir wollen....
Das man nicht auf den ersten Blick sieht wieviel Tausend Programme man eigentlich geöffnet hat...und dann wundert man sich..WISO LÄUFT DIE KARRE SO LAHM....
Man hat beim Start keinen Einfluss auf nix....
Die Programme haben Lücken zum Dektop...und wenn man mal drauf kommt minimiert sich das Programm ganz komisch...es ist zwar weg aber doch da...
Bestes Beispiel Premiere...das ist der Horror...(ein hoch auf Tase F11)
Wenn man keine Spetzielle Maus hat muss man immer beide Hände am Rechner haben, beim Pc jedoch...kann man mit der einen Hand Telefonieren und mit der anderen die Maus bedienen...und dank Rechtsklick gehts da auch super...
Kein Mac hat mehr ein Internes Floppy....

Naja....ich könnte soweitermachen...

Viele werden sagen...JA UND....aber das sind so die kleinen Sachen die im Altag nerven....
Ich werde mir aber trotzdem irgendwann einen Mac zulegen....aber weiterhin hauptsächlich aufm Pc weitermachen....

Den das grösste Argument sich einen Mac ins Zimmer zu stellen....

*ER SIEHT KLASSE AUS!*


----------



## tool (8. April 2004)

Was für ein rollender Ball?
Die Animation von Programmen ist ausschaltbar.
Du siehst doch auf einen Blick, welche Programme geöffnet sind, ab 10 ist im Dock unter jedem geöffnten Programm ein kleines schwarzes Dreieck und in der 9er Version hatte man immer das kleine Finder-Fenster irgendwo auf dem Bildschirm rumliegen, im Normalfall zumindest.
Beim Start gibt es doch mit ein paar Tastenkombinationen verschiedene Möglichkeiten, z.B. von welchem Volume man startet etc.
Nachdem die Leute, die mit einem Mac arbeiten in erster Linie Tastenkomibnationen benutzen, benötigt man mit der Maus kein Kontext-Menü, wenn man doch über diese Variante Dinge tun will, kann man einfach Steuerung drücken und gleichzeitig mit der Maus klicken und schon hat man ein Kontext-Menü. Telefonieren geht sowieso ohne Hände, dann tut zwar der Nacken nach ca. 15 Minuten weh, aber einen kleinen Tod muss man eben sterben *g


----------



## rockamon (9. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tool _
> *Was für ein rollender Ball?*



ich glaub er meint die 3-dimensionale regenbogensemmel  
die geht mir teilweise auch auf die nerven!


----------



## tool (9. April 2004)

Ah, okay, hätte ich auch drauf kommen können.
Naja, das stört mich weniger, die Rechner, an denen ich arbeite sind alle recht fix - da geht das Kreisle immer recht schnell wieder weg.


----------



## armatius (19. April 2004)

Seit dem Umstieg auf Mac OS 10.3.3 is der Apple Mac auf dem absteigenden Ast.
Es ist eine Zumutung was da abläuft. Habe letzte Woche für 19.000 EURO! 3 G5 mit Software gekauft & bin mehr als enttäuscht... So viele Bugs, jede Minute kommt ein neuer hinzu...


----------



## kurtparis (19. April 2004)

wie hast du es denn geschafft 19000EUR für 3 G5 auszugeben ?
Wohl ein kleiner Scherzkeks armatius ?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (19. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von kurtparis _
> *wie hast du es denn geschafft 19000EUR für 3 G5 auszugeben ?
> Wohl ein kleiner Scherzkeks armatius ? *



Lesen bildet 
Erst richtig lesen, dann denken, dann posten.

Gruß
Martin










PS: Ja, man kann auch Software KAUFEN ... mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## kurtparis (20. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin Schaefer _
> *Lesen bildet
> Erst richtig lesen, dann denken, dann posten.
> 
> ...


wäre ich nie drauf gekommen.
Allerdings war es nicht das ziel meines posts eine belehrung über Softwareinkauf  zu bekommen sondern herauszufinden ob armatius nicht etwa ein  frustrierter Windows benutzer ist ...
bonne nuit...vive la difference...
Kurt


----------



## amintosh (28. April 2004)

die meisten im grafik gewerbe benutzten mac´s einfach aus dem grund, weil macintosh das 1. betriebsystem war, was eine grafische oberflaeche hatte! und dadurch das die macs eine andere prozi architektur haben sie fuer grafik bearbeitung eben gut funktionieren! 

find panther extrem super! und bugs hab ich auch noch keien gefundeN!


----------



## MrBarcode (28. April 2004)

Naja Bugs .. es kommt auch durchaus mal vor, dass der Finder einfach so abstürzt und einen Komplettabsturz hatt ich auch schon mal (unter 10.3.2 glaub ich) .. das mit der Meldung, dass der Mac sich gleich neu startet in 3 od. 4 versch. Sprachen 

Ich würd meinen, dass Grafikgewerbe=Mac einfach aus Gewohnheit so entstanden ist. noch vor 10 jahren war Bildbearbeitung und Layouting auf Dosen ein ziemlicher Krampf .. ging auf Macs aber schon sehr wohl und gut und lang 
und viele Leute sind einfach zu Faul sich was anderes anzuschauen.

edit:







war ne Kernel Panic


----------



## Comander_Keen (28. April 2004)

Ich finde solche Diskussionen langsam aber sicher ein bischen kindisch. Man könnte meinen wir sitzen alle in einem Sandkasten und heulen rum, weil die einen auf Matchbox und die anderen auf Hotwheels stehen. Wer das Geld hat, solls für einen Mac ausgeben.. die Wirtschaft kanns gebrauchen.

http://members.cox.net/clyqz/macs.html 

ps: nichts geht über ein 15' powerbook!


----------



## mo-ca (29. April 2004)

moin,

also ich bin zwar noch relativ neu im Mac-Gewerbe, aber was sich ein 9.01er alles erlaubt ist echt lustig.

Der Illustrator bringts nicht (erst nach nem Update), stürzt also regelmäßig ab und zieht meistens noch das ganze System mit. 
Nun gut, es gibt ja kostenfreie Updates. Auf 9.2.2 aktualisiert und plötzlich druckt Notes nur noch von bestimmten Nutzern. Ein nicht zu reproduzierender Fehler, aber als langjähriger WIn-User bin ich das ja gewöhnt [jahaaaa, da liegt nämlich der Hund begraben Die Win user sind gewöhnt, dass die Büxe mal abstürzt, denken aber, dass Mac absturzsicher ist und meckern dann]

Was Win2k angeht: das stabilste, was ich kenne [von Windows-Versionen], aber XP ist  an sich auch nicht viel schlechter. Wer eine DSL-Leitung oder Flatrate allgemein (oder gar kein Inet) hat, ist mit einem Win-System bestens bedient,  denn er kann jeden Patch laden, in der Hoffnung, dass es besser wird (die ohne merken sowas nicht - Glückspilze  ).

Ein Mac ist mehr eine Lösung, die man sich anschafft, um damit zu arbeiten, nicht daran!

just my 2 cents


btw: ich habe auch Linux, aber nur, UM was zu administrieren


----------



## Tamushad (10. Mai 2004)

*Warum Mac?*

Hi Leute!

Wieder mal eine Diskussion PC oder Mac...

... Meine Gründe für einen Mac:

ER FUNKTIONIERT EINFACH!

Ich habe Jahrelang beides gehabt, und war von der Laufstabilität und Unkompliziertheit des MAC´s begeistert. Klar ein PC unter WIN 2000 oder XP läuft auch stabil, aber installiert und deinstalliert mal Software in größeren Mengen, oder versucht einmal ein vernünftiges Multiusersystem auf einem WIN Rechner einzurichten... Ein Krampf (Viel zu kompliziert).

Habe gerade den neuen Rechner (WIN XP) in unserem Fachschaftsrat-Büro eingerichtet, habe fast geheult.

Vorteil des MACs:

Er läuft ohne große Zicken. Es gibt kaum Viren für das OS 

Vorteil des PCs:

Es gibt an allen Ecken und Enden Software für die Kiste!

Will man mit allen und jeden kompatibel sein, eine Menge Spiele haben und ein wenig im Internet Surfen ist der PC das bessere System

Will man einfach ohne viel getue arbeiten und ist sehr viel Online, bzw benutzen mehrere Personen das System und hat keinen Bock auf tausend Patches und Treiberinstalationen, dann ist der MAC das System ( Habe mein OS nach 1,5 Jahren mal neu installiert, weil es ein wenig zugemüllt war)

Das ist meine Meinung...

Lars G.


----------



## Comander_Keen (10. Mai 2004)

Das triffts!

Apple sollte auch mehr von dem "Kreativimage" wegkommen. Für Leute, wie meine Eltern, wäre es die viel bessere Lösung. Leider wird diese Zielgruppe viel zu sehr von den Preisen abgeschreckt und durch die Aldiwerbung beeinflusst.

_keen!


----------



## Demyan (2. Juni 2004)

Naja, zum Glück sind die Kontrahenten in dieser Diskussion letztendlich doch von der Meinung abgekommen, Macs seien veraltet und technisch unterlegen, denn das ist natürlich nicht so (darüber brauchen wir nicht zu reden).
Ich bin sowohl Mac- als auch PC-User, und ich finde, dass Macs eigentlich immer aus einem Guss waren, während PCs immer klobige Kisten waren, in der irgendwer ganz viele Karten und Chips reingestopft hatte (man denke nur an die LCs!) Die Macs sind allesamt gut durchdacht, klein und handlich, und leisten mindestens dasselbe wie ein vergleichbarer PC.
Das Hauptargument ist aber für mich, dass ein Mac Persönlichkeit hat ) Naja, schaltet doch mal einen an; er macht einen freundlichen Sound und schaut glücklich drein. Er sieht meistens niedlich aus, wenn man von den teuren Maschinen wie dem IIsi oder auch dem G5 absieht (ok, der Schwachpunkt meiner Argumentation). Ihr habt schon recht, Design ist Geschmacksache, aber mir ist ein protziger G5 noch lieber als ein PC im BMW-Look oder mit 1000 bunten Kühlerlichtern, usw.
Wie dem auch sei, wenn Ihr Euren Computer liebt, und glücklich mit ihm seid, dann hat das alles seine Richtigkeit )
In diesem Sinne...


----------



## Pepo (3. Juni 2004)

das ist von allen sätzen der coolste hier:


> Wer dennoch davon traeumt, ein Gestalter zu sein, sollte an Design-Hochschulen
> Aufnahmepruefungen machen und um so genannte "Mediengestalter"-Ausbildungen
> einen grossen Bogen machen.
> Wer die Aufnahmepruefung an einer Design-Hochschule besteht, kann in der Regel
> ...



Was er sagen wollte ist das man sich als Mediengestalter überhaupt kein mac leisten kann und man deshalb einen großen Bogen drum machen soll
Vermut ich mal.
Hab mich herrlich amüsiert. =>


----------



## Paulistar (7. Juni 2004)

Zum MaC vs PC Vergleich lässt sich noch anschliessen das MACs in der Rechenleistung nahe am Limit einfach stabiler sind.Wie oft ein PC abstürzt wenn man mal 2-3 Stunden intensiv was rendern muss wissen hier sicher viele....da gab und gibt es beim MAC einfach kein Problem.Wenn jemand wie ich viel rendern muss und dann teilweise nicht dabeisitzt ist es wichtig das der Computer läuft.2. kaum Viren-wissen ebenfalls die Leute zu schätzen die mit dem Ding 8 Stunden am Tag arbeiten müssen.Denn wieviel Zeit ein PC user mit Virenscanner-,Firewall- und Netzwerkinstallationen verbringt-das kann und will ich mir nicht leisten...
Sicher ist ein MAC nicht so flexibel anpassbar-aber das brauche ich für die Arbeit auch nicht.Man macht eine Schulung für sein Programm und dann beherscht man das.ohne Plugins und Treiber geschichten....

Für privat habe ich einen PC und er eignet sich hervorragend zum Spielen und Briefe schreiben....


----------



## schmedu (9. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute von Heute

Machts wie ich.
Habe mir bei einem Mac Händler ein altes G4 Gehäuse besorgt. Die "Mac-Innereien" welche noch drin waren habe ich rausgeschmissen und mir eine komplette Win Maschine rein gebaut.

1. Die Kiste sieht gut aus.
2. Und sie funktioniert auch noch super.

Gruss


----------



## tool (10. Juni 2004)

Das finde ich pervers


----------



## Comander_Keen (10. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von schmedu _
> *Machts wie ich.
> Habe mir bei einem Mac Händler ein altes G4 Gehäuse besorgt. Die "Mac-Innereien" welche noch drin waren habe ich rausgeschmissen und mir eine komplette Win Maschine rein gebaut.
> *



Kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt kaum/nicht vorstellen. Willst du uns vielleicht stolz ein paar Fotos von dem Innenleben präsentieren?

_keen!


----------



## Kimble (10. Juni 2004)

Jaguar Karosserie mit VW-Kaefer Innenleben...


----------



## vaporizer (17. Juni 2004)

naja dann werd ich halt auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben 
was nun "besser" oder "schlechter" ist, kann man wohl nicht beantworten
jeder macht eben seine eigenen Erfahrungen
ich persönlich arbeite zur zeit mit 3 Systemen
Windows: viele nichtakzeptable probleme 
Linux: wenige akzeptable Probleme
OS-X: kein einziges Problem 
wie gesagt das ist keine Meinung, sondern Erfahrungen

Schöne Grüsse von vaporizer


----------



## Schwarzer Riese (27. Juli 2004)

Hi!

Also dann will ich doch auch mal hier reinposten.

Also mal ganz vorweg:
Ich bin mit dem Windows PC wesentlich zufriedener als mit einem Apple.
...Soviel vorweg....


Also mal zu Anfang.
Ich arbeite/spiele seit ca. 5 Jahren (oder sogar länger) mit dem Computer und arbeite seit einem Jahr hier auf der Arbeit mit Macintosh.
Ich habe dabei sowohl mit OS9 als auch mit OSX zu tun.

Also warum ich die Macs einfach nicht mag, hat den Grund, dass sie im täglichen Usability Gebrauch einfach nicht  Benutzerfreundlich sind.
Es gibt da einfach zu viele Sachen die Nerven, oder wo Windows einfacher ist.
...Und selbst wenn das wirklich nur winzige Sachen sind, so nervt es bei täglichem Gebrauch dann doch.

1. Das Problem mit der Maus:
Wieso gibt es Standardmäßig nur eine Maus mit einer Taste ohne ein Rad?
Da kann man mir erzählen was man will, aber es ist einfach Benutzerfeindlich immer eine Hand an der Tastatur haben zu müssen, wenn man beim Internetsurfen oder was auch immer mal ein Kontextmenü aufrufen will.
...vom Rad mal ganz abgesehen, denn im I-Net immer den Scrollbalken benutzen zu müssen ist einfach nervtötend.

Zumal es auch schon öfter Seiten gibt, die Aufgrund von was auch immer, gar keine Scrollbalken mehr bieten.
Und das hat dann wiederrum zur Folge, dass die Hand mal wieder zur Tastatur darf..... *tada*


2. Wenn Mac doch so Tastaturlastig ist, wieso kann mann dann bitte ohne Maus weder den Dock noch das Menü bedienen
(Ich weiß, es gibt zwar für viele Funktionen Tastenkombinationen aber diese können einfach nicht ein grafisch gestaltetes Menü ersetzen!)
Wen ich bei Windows mal keine Maus habe, sage ich mir  "Na und?" und bediene eben ALLES per Tastatur, einschließlich von Menüs, Leisten, Fenstern, usw.
Und außerdem: Wieso lässt sich ein Ordner beim Druck auf Enter nur umbenennen und nicht öffnen?
Toll dafür muss man dann immer <Funktion+O> drücken, .... wie schwachsinnig...


3. Ordnung
Wieso werden beim Mac, wenn ich in einem Ordner einstelle "nach Buchstaben ordnen" auch *Ordner* durcheinandergeschmissen
Da Lobe ich mir doch Windows das die Ordner selbst dann übersichtlich beieinander hält.
....Und wenn man dann bei Mac mal nach "Art" ordnet, dann sind Ordner irgendwo mittendrin eher am Ende der Liste. (Ich nehme an er ordned sie zu O wie *O*rdner)


4. Programme beenden:
Wieso muss man beim Mac erst umständlich ein Prog per Tastenkombination (Funktion+Q) beenden?
Bei Windows klicke ich auf X und dat Prog ist zu und dümpelt nicht im Background weiter...


Dann das Argument mit den Sicherheitslücken:
Hier haben viele Argumentiert, dass es viel zu viele gebe und diese zu schließen viel zu umständlich sei.
...Kann ich nicht verstehen...
Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass die meisten Würmer erschienen sind *nachdem* die Sicherheitslücke von Microsoft geschlossen wurde, und sich die Dinger nur dadurch so verbreitet haben, weil die User noch nicht den Patch installiert hatten. ......Selbst Schuld.....
Und wer mir erzählt, es sei ihm zu "kompliziert" mal kurz die "Windows Update" Funktion im Hauptmenü zu starten, Entschuldigung aber den halte ich für dumm.
Denn ab da geht alles Automatisch!
...Der PC wird online untersucht und die Updates die noch nicht installiert wurden, werden angezeigt und die wichtigsten auch gleich angekreuzt.
Dann nur noch auf  "Downloaden" klicken, und die Dinger werden * vollautomatisch* downgeloadet und installiert.
Danach PC Neustart, und .....FERTIG.
Und da sag noch mal einer das sei schwierig.

Und wenn jezt wieder welche kommen die sagen, das sei alles Spionage, denen kann ich nur sagen dass sich mittlerweile in mehreren Untersuchungen herausgestellt hat, das weder bei der Registrierung noch bei der Update Funktion persönliche Daten übermittelt oder ausspioniert werden.
(Abgesehen von der Hardware Konfiguration die bei der Registrierung weitergegeben wird.)


*Design des Betriebssystems:*
Naja das ist halt Geschmacksache, die einen finden Windows besser, die anderen OS X (ich glaube OS9 muss man in dieser Kategorie nicht erwähnen )

Und wer mir sagt es sei ihm zu kompliziert das Win Design zu ändern, der ist schlicht und einfach zu Faul.
Zumal es dann im Internet tausende und abertausende von Designs zur Auswahl gibt (Auch wenn viele einfach Schei*e Aussehen ) 


*Design des Gehäuses:*
Genauso Geschmacksache!
Mir zum Bsp. gefällt ein "grauer" normal-PC deutlich besser als so eine an allen Ecken uns Enden überzogen abgerundete Mac Kiste.
....Vom G5 mal abgesehen, denn der sieht echt gut aus....
Und wer im Zusammenhang mit dem PC immer zwangsläufig von einer "Grauen Kiste" spricht, der sollte sich mal umsehen.
Denn mitllerweile ist jeder einfachste Kaufhaus/Supermarkt PC designt.... (wenn auch nicht gut ;-) )



Dann meinte noch einer die Onboard-Sound Lösung seines PC wär auch schei*e, und somit wären Zusatzkosten da.
Dazu kann ich nur sagen: Was hat das mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun wenn du dir ein falsches Mainboard holst?
Denn mittlerweile sind Mainboards mit einem guten Sound Chip, auch nicht immer teurer als andere schlechte Boards.....
(Auch wenn natürlich nichts an eine Audigy 2 herankommt, gibt es sehr gute Lösungen!)


...So vielleicht fällt mir auf dem nach Hause weg noch was ein.... 
Ach ja genau: Zu den Abstürzen kommt später noch was!

....In einer Mac freien Zone kann mann einfach besser überlegen  

Mfg, Schwarzer Riese

[Edit:]
*Zum "Kapitel" Absturz:*

Also da muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen, da kann ich den Hype nicht verstehen...

Ich arbeite jetzt mit WinXP seit damals herausgekommen ist, und finde es äußerst stabil.
Denn seitdem ist mir WIndows nur 1x (in Worten: EIN mal) abgestürzt!
Und das ist ja wohl stabil genug!
(Und auch ich habe schon öfter mal etwas gerendert, und das längste hat fast 30 Stunden gedauert. (Das war als ich in Cinema 4D ganz neu war und mit Booles und Polygonen nur so um mich geschmissen hab.....)

Im Gegensatz dazu arbeite ich ja jetzt (wie oben schon erwähnt) seit ziemlich genau einem Jahr am Mac.
Und wie oft *die* abstürzen ist schon kurios.
Und dabei handelt es sich *nicht* um irgendwelche vollgemüllte Systeme.
(Es handelt sich ja um eine Arbeitsstelle und keinen Privat PC...)
Die werden hier zwischendurch immer wieder mal neu aufgesetzt.
Und trotzdem stürzen sie bei bestimmten Sachen dann doch immer mal wieder ab.
Und bei uns in der Schule ist es genau so, und genau das gleiche höre ich auch von anderen in der Schule.

Das muss ich mich doch ernsthaft fragen, was es mit der angeblichen Stabilität der Mac Systeme auf sich hat, oder?


Mfg, Schwarzer Riese


----------



## kurtparis (27. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Schwarzer Riese _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Scrollbalken sind  sofern möglich zu vermeiden...
Gibt natürlich auch Windows/IE-Fans die sich daran aufgeilen mittels langen Javascripts möglichst viele bunte Scrollbalken auf ihrer Site zu zeigen...


----------



## alois (25. September 2004)

Schon wieder lange her, ich äussere mich trotzdem kurz dazu.
Ich hab mir vor einem Monat ein iBook gekauft, zwecks Studium+Mobilität, zwecks Lifestyle. Es ist einfach eine Augenweide im Vergleich zu einem Acer z.B.
Hinzu kommt, mein iBook ist extrem leicht, extrem robust und hat eine extrem lange Akkulaufzeit. Das Gleiche kann ich zu dem PowerBook einer Freundin sagen...
In Punkto Mobiler Geräte ist Apple ungeschlagen, da geht nichts drum. Und das Umsteiger (ich bin übrigens auch einer, erst Windows, dann Linux, jetzt Mac OS X) so ihre Probleme haben, kann ich auch verstehen, das liegt aber nicht an Apple sondern an der Gewöhnung.
Für meinen Teil ist die einzige Macke bei den Apple-Produkten der Preis, ich finde bei einem Unternehmen welches horrende Umsätze macht könnte ein 12" iBook oder ein 12" PowerBook etwas billiger sein.


----------



## The Cube (30. Oktober 2004)

Logo hat das Teil ne lange Akkulaufzeit, bei 500 Megahertz! Über viel mehr kommen die Dinger ja sowiso nie raus! (im Vergleich mit Intel Zahlen). Mein PDA mit Intel XScale 520 Megahertz, hat auch ne Akkulaufzeit von 9 Stunden, und ich arbeite lieber mit Linux (stürzt andauernd ab), als mit Mac, da Mac einfach wirklich zu kompliziert ist! Ich vertraue Microsoft auf jedenfalls viel mehr als Apple!


----------



## kurtparis (4. November 2004)

Hallo
Ich frage mich ernsthaft warum wir "kleinen" 5% Mac-user  offensichtlich manchen PC-Fans ein so grosses Dorn im Auge sind, und selbige dazu bewegt hier in der MacOS-Abteilung "Missionsarbeit" zu leisten...
Eigentlich müssten sie ja mit ihren mit serienmäßigem  rechts-klick ausgestatteten, pfeilschnellen Büchsen voll glücklich sein und sich eher mit Viren und Trojaner suchen, Bios zappen oder einem der vielen Probleme aus der Windows-Abteilung von denen unser-eins nur (alp)träumen kann beschäftigen...oder?


----------



## alois (8. November 2004)

The Cube hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Logo hat das Teil ne lange Akkulaufzeit, bei 500 Megahertz! Über viel mehr kommen die Dinger ja sowiso nie raus! (im Vergleich mit Intel Zahlen).


De Facto ist Intel ein Paradebeispiel für PC-Geeks. Man muss ja unbedingt 3,4GHz mit Extreme Edition dahinter haben um leistungsfähig zu sein. Leider liegt es bei den PPC-Prozessoren an der Architektur und nicht an der Taktrate dass sie in gewissen Fachgebieten so überlegen sind.



> Mein PDA mit Intel XScale 520 Megahertz, hat auch ne Akkulaufzeit von 9 Stunden, und ich arbeite lieber mit Linux (stürzt andauernd ab), als mit Mac, da Mac einfach wirklich zu kompliziert ist! Ich vertraue Microsoft auf jedenfalls viel mehr als Apple!


Lass mich rekapitulieren: Du hast ein PDA mit 520MHz (aha!), arbeitest lieber mit Linux (weil es andauernd abstürzt, aha!), Mac OS ist viel zu kompliziert und Microsoft vertraust du am meisten? Aha!

Lassen wir das...

Eins sollte noch gesagt werden: Linux und Mac OS basieren beide auf Unix, de facto ist kein grosser Unterschied zwischen den beiden... Zumal Mac OS um einiges einfacher zu handhaben ist als Linux, mit Mac OS X braucht man das Terminal ja nicht mal zu öffnen, solang man bei durchschnittlichen Anwendungen bleibt... wovon ich in deinem Fall mal ausgehe. Bei Linux hingegen kommt man um administrative Aufgaben per Shell gar nicht rum, es sei denn man kauft sich Klicki-Bunti-vorinstalliertes PDA oder Notebook.


----------



## CobraX (9. November 2004)

Wir haben uns vor wenigen Monaten sehr kurzfristig für einen PowerBook entschieden.

Das Gerät war für 90% Internet Nutzung gedeacht und macht seine Sache sehr gut.

Meinetwegen, die grafische Oberfläche mag nicht umbedingt einfach gehalten sein, ich (als Jahrelanger Windows Benutzer(das PowerBook ist nicht meins, ich sitz weiterhin vor WIndows Geräten))würde sie allerdings niemals als unprofessionel bezeichnen.

Programme gibt es für den Mac genug, alles was ich bräuchte könnte ich ohne Probleme für Mac OS X erhalten.

Aber nun zu dem Eindruck den ich habe:

Ich hab das Gerät erstmals angeschaltet - und fühlte mich wohl und "zuhause". (das direkte Gegenteil war mein erstes Mal in Linux)

Das Styling der Apple Produkte, sowohl innerlich und äußerlich sagt mir sehr zu. Ich hab auch mit Linux gearbeitet, die KDE Oberfläche ist mit Abstand die komplizierteste und anwenderfeindlichste die ich kenne.

Was hat meinem Großvater also der Umstieg auf Mac gebracht? 100% Problemreduktion. Seit er das Gerät hat läuft es ohne Probleme, als er noch Windows hatte musste ich mindestens 3 Mal in der Woche irgendwas reparieren, deinstallieren oder Viren löschen. Ich hab deutlich mehr Freizeit seit dem das Gerät im Haus ist. 

Auch ich als WIndows Nutzer bin der Meinung, dass hier einer der größten Unterschied liegt. Irgendwer hatte hier mal etwas vom "Windows User, dem Bastler geschrieben". Das stimmt so nicht, der größte Bastler ist der Linux User. Der muss auch Ahnung davon haben um das OS überhaupt effektiv nutzen zu können. Der Mac User ist ein Anwender, das Gerät läuft, der User macht. Der Windows User ist eigentlich kein Bastler, wird aber manchmal dazu gezwungen. Da die meisten Windows haben gibt es viele Windows User die nicht basteln können, daher ist Windows für vielleicht die Hälfte seiner Anwender ein "try-and-error" Betriebssystem. 

Ich glaube, dass gerade bei Windows die Kraft des OS stark vom Anwender abhängt. Mein Windows läuft so ziemlich sauber, auch wenn ich auf jegliche Microsoft seitgen Sicherheitsupdates verzichte und nur Norton, AdAware und Spybot benutze. Wenn ich mal ein Problem hab, kann ich das auch schnell lösen, andere Leute die ich kenne würden wohl schonmal daran verzweifeln.

Solle ich mal wieder einen Rechner brauchen, dann würde es im mobilen Bereich zu 100% ein Mac und im Desktop Bereich vielleicht einer sein.


----------



## alois (9. November 2004)

Endlich mal jemand mit einer vernünftigen Meinung, wobei mit vernünftig der Ausdruck gemeint, ich stimme dir ja nicht überall ein. 
Zu KDE: Sehr richtig, ich schrieb ja, kein Linux-User ohne Shell.
Zu Mac: Die Oberfläche ist in jedem Fall intuitiv und einfach, man hat die Funktionen dort wo sie sein sollen, nicht z.B. das Herunterfahren unter "START (Windows-Variante)" oder "Abmelden (KDE-Variante)". Die gängigsten Funktionen sind unter Systemeinstellungen zu finden, und dort nichts was einen nicht-Profi umhauen könnte. Gegenteilig dort Linux, zentrale Verwaltung ist selten zu finden, ausser beim verpönten SuSE.
Zu Windows: Bemerkt man bei Linux und Mac sogleich die gemeinsamen Vorfahren, hat Microsoft ihre wohlweislich widerrechtlich angeeigneten Komponenten möglichst weit entfernt fortentwickelt. Und die sollen auch noch per Patent geschützt werden 

Das diese Diskussion zu nichts führt ist allen klar, aber ich setze mich immer gerne mit anderen Leuten auseinander um auch Einblicke zu gewinnen in die Denkweise anderer Leute. Deshalb bitte ich aber um wohlüberlegte Beiträge, sonst macht es keinen Spass


----------

